# Financement Apple 12x sans frais - Sofinco



## LisaLrm (9 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Désolée si le sujet n'est pas dans le bon dossier, je ne savais pas où poster.

J'ai fait une demande pour acheter un iPhone 11 grâce au financement Sofinco d'Apple en 12x sans frais. J'ai fait la demande samedi soir, j'ai reçu l'accord de principe dans la foulée et j'ai pu envoyer tous mes documents (pièce d'identité, bulletin de paie, RIB et justificatif de domicile). Par la suite, j'ai signé électroniquement le contrat.
Sur le site d'Apple, ma commande est toujours "en attente de paiement".

Savez-vous combien de temps la procédure peut prendre svp ?

Merci par avance,

LisaLrm


----------



## chafpa (9 Décembre 2019)

Perso je l'ai fais au mois de juin 2019 pour un iMac 27" à + de 2000 € et je l'ai reçu 3 jours après.


----------



## LisaLrm (9 Décembre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Perso je l'ai fais au mois de juin 2019 pour un iMac 27" à + de 2000 € et je l'ai reçu 3 jours après.



Merci pour ta réponse rapide ! C'était 3 jours ouvrés/ouvrables ?


----------



## chafpa (9 Décembre 2019)

Ouvrés


----------



## chafpa (9 Décembre 2019)

Correction après contrôle de ma commande, livraison à J+4 avec l'option de financement à 0% en juin.


----------



## LisaLrm (9 Décembre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Correction après contrôle de ma commande, livraison à J+4 avec l'option de financement à 0% en juin.



D'accord, c'est allé relativement rapidement du coup ! En l'espace de 4 jours tu as eu la confirmation de l'accord de prêt + la livraison ? C'est ouf!


----------



## chafpa (9 Décembre 2019)

Oui, commandé le lundi matin et livré le vendredi matin.


----------



## LisaLrm (10 Décembre 2019)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, commandé le lundi matin et livré le vendredi matin.



Wow très efficace! On est mardi (2ème jour ouvré) et je n'ai toujours pas de retour... J'espère que ça aura bougé d'ici la fin de la journée et max demain ..


----------



## LisaLrm (10 Décembre 2019)

J'ai eu un retour, suite non favorable... Je suis déçue, je vais devoir passer par Sosh qui fait aussi du sans frais mais avec de plus grosses mensualités


----------

